# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Partner really doesn't know how to deal withdepres

## Cretch

What can I do to for him to understand what I'm going through, I begged for his help and he just walked out of the room... I need him, but all I'm doing is pushing him away.

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. How much have you told him? Are you in therapy or on any medication? One option is to take him with you to your next appointment and allow him to ask the doctor questions. You could maybe write him a letter explaining everything or ask him to look through the time to change website.

----------


## Cretch

I've told him everything and exactly how I was feeling, I have been prescribed medication but it's making me feel so ill I refuse to take anymore, I'm desperate for help and just for someone to listen to me, as I feel as each day passes into slipping into a darker deeper hole

----------


## Jaquaia

What were you given and how long where you on it? Side effects should wear off after a week or 2 but if you can't handle the side effects then go back and speak to your GP. There are a lot of meds out there that they can try you with and one of those may suit you better. Unfortunately it's trial and error I'm afraid, it's taken me 12 years to find a medication that comes close to working for me, duloxetine was awful. I didn't even last 2 weeks on that as it made me feel so ill.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome. What meds did you try? Have you spoken to your doctor about them? There are many different types of AD and some might not suit you where others might. But, as Jaq says, it does take a few weeks for side effects to pass and its often a case of bearing with it for a little while.

Wrt your partner, its so tough when they have no idea what help you need. I know my husband copes a lot better when hes clear on his role in getting me through any crisis. Could it be youve told him how you feel, which can be very scary to hear, but not explained what you need from him?

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. The others have said everything I was going to, but do stay and talk and definitely go and tell your Dr everything...

----------

